# Blum runners question



## Jonnycc (11 Dec 2020)

Hi guys
New to the forum! 
im building some drawer boxes and have a question about Blum runners. 
in the manual it has two diagrams, one for drawer and one for inner drawer. What is the difference between these two diagrams? Is one for overlay and one for inset applications?
I’m using 15mm material. If I was using a 350 runner, am i correct in thinking the total length of my drawer box, excluding the false fronts I plan to add on, should be 340mm, ie nominal length-10? 
many thanks for your help,
Jon


----------



## petertheeater (16 Dec 2020)

Yes with an additional front.


----------

